# Pixelation from DVD player?



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, I'll admit that it's a cheaper player, I bought it for the HDMI connection for under 50 bucks. It's a Philips DVP3962/37. 

It's strange really. I have played a few movies on it since getting an HDMI cable ( 6ft length ) without issue. I tried one of my Star Wars DVD's the other day and got horrendous pixelation and the movie looped. Odd. A different DVD worked fine. Then I bought a new version of Episode 1 for the pod race scene in wide screen format. Worked great. Today, horrible pixelation, color is off...I don't get it. I keep the system OFF when not in use, so it wasn't like it was overheating. I watched a movie on it tonight, but couldn't use the HDMI because of pixelation, and ended up watching it through the RCA outputs...the Component outputs color was wrong. 

I'm really scratching my head with this. We played Xbox 360 with the same HDMI cable for hours with no issues, so I can't say that it's the TV or the cable. I don't have another TV that is handy that I could try getting it to work with, but since it's been random it wouldn't necessarily point to a problem unless it were to pixelate the image or otherwise screw it up.

Anyone run across anything like this before? I can try to take a picture of the screen and post it if anyone needs to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What do you mean by "the movie looped"? You mean, it played a portion of the movie back several times?


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

It played a portion of the beginning over and over, but not like you would expect from a DVD menu, it stopped short of where it would normally start over, like it met up with a nasty scratch on the DVD.

I dunno, it's odd. It will play the movies just fine through the RCA cables...I'm beginning to wonder if the digital upconversion went out it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have that same player on our kids 32" LCD and have never seen that happen. The Philips is actually a very good player and the upconversion is very good on it as well. I think you may have a bad unit, I would return it for another one.


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

My best friend has the same one with no problems ( other than not particularly liking the remote for it ).

I think something might have happened when I hooked up the component cables to my old Mitsubishi when I heard the buzzing from the speakers and my convergence when to hell since component cable hook up causes a bad picture ( washed out colors mostly displayed in the yellow/orange range ).

Well, at least it still works, but I'll have to get something better down the road. I'm having a hard time deciding whether to plunk down 300 for an Xbox 360 or 400 for a PS3. I know the Bluray would be sweet to have, but my brother has a 360 already so I could benefit from the shared library of games/peripherals. Too bad Microsoft had to put their wager on HD DVD...it's really the only thing that is stopping my purchase of the Xbox at the moment.


----------

